# Anyone bought any fdx stuff?



## Crackle (23 May 2016)

Just browsing for another cheap jersey for summer and came across these but have never heard of them

http://fdxsports.co.uk/products.php?live=1-2-0-0

They're flogging stuff on ebay and Amazon and the Amazon feedback looks OK

anyone?


----------



## Kbrook (23 May 2016)

Bought some arm warmers from Amazon they are fine.


----------



## MiK1138 (23 May 2016)

just bought a pair of bib shorts, first ride out was chafed by a very annoying seam on the Pad, maybe just because they where new, i;ll give them a wash see if that softens it


----------



## tobykenobi (23 May 2016)

I have a couple of bib-shorts and a long sleeved jersey. For what you pay, excellent value. The pads on my shorts have been fine. Not done longer than about 2 hours on them, however. The fit guide seems pretty accurate too.


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2016)

I was wondering how thick the short sleeve jerseys are. I've got two thin ones suitable for hot weather but only one a bit warmer which is good for May weather.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Sep 2018)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I've seen FDX stuff on Amazon and it seems good value based on the reviews - any real world, first hand experience on here?
I need some new bib tights for the winter and at the price they look ideal.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2018)

A mate has some of their gloves. He says they’re comfortable to wear whilst riding. 
They seem to be good quality for the price.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Sep 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> just bought a pair of bib shorts, first ride out was chafed by a very annoying seam on the Pad, maybe just because they where new, i;ll give them a wash see if that softens it


I bought some and sent them back , the pad edge was not flat lock stitched so i had the same issue .

EDIT 
the jersesys etc might be ok but as i have learnt from painful experience shorts and shoes are one area where "bargain" stuff can be iffy.
My minimum level for shorts is now btwin 500s for anything more than a quick ride


----------

